# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Get a haircut from a DC barber. Describe what it looks like. _(Spellbee2)_
*Basic Task ii* - Jump off the top of a waterfall. _(Dolphin)_

*Advanced Task i* - Reverse time. Watch as things around you move backwards. _(Gaea)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Get a broom and fly above the clouds. Describe what you saw. _(LiLeila)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Go to a graveyard or morgue, gather up enough body parts to create your own Frankenstein's Monster, then animate it using any means necessary. _(Throwback Task! - October 2012)_

*OCTOBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Take a bath/shower.
5. Put on glasses (or if you wear glasses, take them off). Is your vision better/worse/the same?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Go trick-or-treating. What kind of candy do you get?

----------


## dreamphibian

Mmm, definitely aiming for some lovely broom flight!!  ::upsidedown::

----------


## GordanFreeman

Advanced task I - success  ::mrgreen:: 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 





I emptied my mind and lose the sense of my body and suddenly my mind was floating above my body. This time I use zoom out several times. I saw the roof of my house, then I'm little over my hometown, then over the country. Everything is in real time(aka clouds are moving, sun is shining). With the final zoom-out I heard some sort of electronic voice in the background "_Accessing satellite grid.....granted......Animus system online"(_sound of large machine powering up).

Now I was able to see the whole planet from the orbit and can control everything with my mind. I rotate the planet around, like in google earth but in much greater details. I decided to go back in time and see the dinosaurs, so I reverse the earth rotation and speeded up. I could control the speed of reversing the time. At first, I do it more slowly like 100 years per second and increased to 1000 years/s after 20 seconds. I can't quite explain with words, what I saw. Whole countries dissapears in front of my eyes.

In 10000 b.c I stopped for 30 seconds and zoom in to Africa and saw half naked people who chased a herd of Mammoths and hunting them. At zoom level of about 10000m over the ground, I started to reverse time again, but this time alot faster. I saw huge floodings and even continents moving around and shaping in different forms.

Finally at 65 milion of years b.c, I zoom in to 500m and saw groups of dinosaurs running around, herbivorous and carnivorous alike. I saw the flying ones(i don't remember their name), bunch of raptors that was chasing after smaller dinos. Heard something in the background again "_energy criticaly low.....Shutdown Imminent ",_ but I chose to ignore it. I saw a T-Rex fighting a Triceratops and zoom in very close. Lol the 3D movies were nothing before that, a dino fight in all his glory. At the end the T-Rex snap the neck of the Triceratops and there was alot of blood and gore, so I get disgusted from the sight. In this moment everything turned black in front of my vision and I heard "_Animus system offline.....Emergency protocol activated"_. Lol like something snapped me in my body, so when I open my eyes, I was in my room again.




DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

Yay!! Harvesting brains!!

"Doctor X will build a creature
See androids fighting Brad and Janet
Anne Francis stars in Forbidden Planet
Woah oh, oh oh oh
At the late night double feature picture show."

I think I've been both Doctor X and the monster already. These look FUN, even though I've done them all already on my own in other lucids.   :wink2:  Although, It will be tricky with my new robotic hand and stitches.  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## Gaea

*Advanced Task II - success! Also, 2/7 ToTYs let's go!~*

*Dream Journal: Another Day Another ToTM and ToTY*

----------


## Lang

woohoo!! Go Gaea! Keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## RelicWraith

Wow, advanced ii sure seems to be popular around here. The opportunity presented itself well enough that I gave it a go as well. But, since the task required one to go above the clouds (which I did, twice, only for more clouds to appear far above me each time!), I'm not so sure of getting it done right anymore...


*Spoiler* for _Advance ii - Fly with broom above clouds_: 




...  	When the weather cleared, I found myself flying over a lifeless desert, pyramid in view ahead, and thick clouds covering much of the twilight sky. I dash up into a nimbus, which then reminded me of the like TOTM. I glanced down, and, as expected, found myself seated cross-legged on an old straw broom. Onwards I went, before finally getting to clear sky.

  	Things looked a bit brighter. There didn't seem to be much else, just clouds below, and silver blue skies in the horizon. I looked up, only to find another set of clouds about a mile above. So, I charged through that as well, but, found myself arriving at a similar place. I took off once more, only now, I had a lot of trouble breathing through the clouds' heavy vapors. Things destabilized. I could barely make it to the top, when the dream collapsed.




Link to DJ entry.

----------


## Lang

Grammar blah. The completed task of the month for Bonus Task. 



*Spoiler* for _Task of the month Bonus task._: 



_The the task of the month Bonus task. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/


Go to a graveyard or morgue, gather up enough body parts to create your own Frankenstein's Monster, then animate it using any means necessary._ The dream started in the year 1800's. I remember looking and reading the date and the month. I instantly knew that I was lucid dreaming. So, I went right to work on the bonus task. I started to float and then I landed on a ground. Then I remember Giovanni Aldini and Davinci appeared out of nowhere and somehow Aldini was my Egore. I was part of a super-secret government project. We were summoned to retrieve some body parts in a graveyard and morgue. Personally, in real life, don't like exhume dead bodies even in the name of science but, for the sake of this task, I will have too. I remember feeling a little sick as walked into the morgue slash hospital prison was old and unclean though I tried not to show it. I remember seeing that there was a guy that died on the floor in the hallway and was there for weeks. He had a heart attack. His body looked like it was going to burst. Like a beached whale. I remember I heard people moaning and screaming. Need to stop watching "The Danger Dolan Crew countdown" hunted hospitals. 
Then the dream destabilized and I had no more control. I quickly, restabilized the dream before I went on.
I was now lucid again! Then I recall that we entered a room smelled like bleach. The room looked spotless. A government doctor was there. One of the Dream characters came up to me and said, with an energetic voice, "We have harvested an human brain for you!" He was 6 feet tall dirty-blond hair. Honestly, I think he looked a lot like that serial killer, Ted Bundy. He seemed to enjoy what he was doing. The guy sounded like him too. I shudder just thinking about it.
Then I sent Davinci back to my office with the brain. Next, we went to the graveyard. Giovanni Aldini and I dug up multiple people that night. For some reason, I felt like I was being watched.
Then the scene changed and I was back in my operating room, with beer barrels full of body parts. Next, I remember sowing them together. The time went by in the dream for hours and I attached the head. 
The body was finished. Giovanni Aldini switched the switch and the body the went upright, jumped out of the bed and did a freaking handstand. Then I woke up.

----------


## dreamphibian

> Grammar blah. The completed task of the month for Bonus Task. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task of the month Bonus task._: 
> 
> 
> 
> _The the task of the month Bonus task. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/
> ...



Oh my gosh! Gruesome.. It's so funny that the body did a handstand at the end though!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## GordanFreeman

Where I can see the legend of what every wing mean?

----------


## spellbee2

> Where I can see the legend of what every wing mean?



 - Basic (one star for each task)
 - Advanced (one star for each task)
 - Bonus
 - Task of the Year (one star for each of the seven tasks)

----------


## GordanFreeman

> - Basic (one star for each task)
>  - Advanced (one star for each task)
>  - Bonus
>  - Task of the Year (one star for each of the seven tasks)



Thank you  :wink2: 

Now I have all the wings. Master prankster strikes again ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Lang

> - Basic (one star for each task)
>  - Advanced (one star for each task)
>  - Bonus
>  - Task of the Year (one star for each of the seven tasks)



Thanks for winging me!  ::D:

----------


## GordanFreeman

> Thank you 
> 
> Now I have all the wings. Master prankster strikes again



 ::damnit::  They cut my new shiny wings  ::damnit:: 


But don't worry soon I will grew new even more shiny wings :Fame:

----------


## Lang

Completed The Basic Task II and the 4th Task of the Year... 
The Task of the Year DONE: 
The Boggart
The Fairy thieves
The woman with the Lantern
Jack The Giant Killer


*Spoiler* for _Completed The Basic Task II_: 



 The Task of the Month: Basic Task ii - Jump off the top of a waterfall. (Dolphin) I had a dream that I was outside in our yard where there were about twenty wild Giant Turkeys in the field. I recall that I was able to go up to and hug them. Everyone was there. My older brother Mike that we haven't seen in months was there taking pictures of me with the big birds. This was when I knew it was a lucid dream. I wanted to do the task of the month. Then I remember transporting to a waterfall in Jamaica. I stood on the top of the waterfall and then jumped head first. For some reason, the water below morphed into a tiny plastic cup with a little water in it. Then I woke up. 







Here https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-7-2018-85558/

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2230268

----------


## RelicWraith

Got Advanced Task i done.


*Spoiler* for _ Advance i - Reverse Time_: 



The visuals were clear. I was in an urban area, grey sky in view above the surrounding buildings. A set of elevated railways lined the nearest street, where a train passed by almost instantly. Both the TOTM and contest were fresh in mind. I reversed time, and watched as the whole train slowly moved backwards out of sight. With a wave of my hand, time flowed forward again. But now, various random objects replaced individual cars, including road vehicle frames, if not entire road vehicles themselves. All such components were completely scrambled and misaligned, yet tumbled along in sequence and without altering the entire train's movement at all...


 Link to DJ entry.

----------


## Lang

Yeah, I'll try the Reverse time!! Maybe I'll fly backward. 

Edited:


*Spoiler* for _Basic i: Get a haircut from a DC barber._: 



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...10-2018-85574/

Lucid: Task Of The Month: Basic Task i - Get a haircut from a DC barber. Describe what it looks like. (Spellbee2) I had a dream that I something about the "Heat Of The Night" show. I was again a detective in the dream. I think we're in a small town. I recall that cops were walking on cars. I remember at one point, were pranking the other cops. We told them to close there eyes and we painted there faces blue. By then I knew that I was dreaming because of this. 
This was when I decided to do the Basic Task i - Get a haircut from a DC barber. Describe what it looks like. (Spellbee2) I asked the barber to surprise me because it was my birthday. They told me to close my eyes and they literally put a small bowl on my head and started cutting. That look didn't look really good on me. 




*Task Of The Year: Completed. Links are here:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...10-2018-85574/

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, that's one way to get a bowlcut!

----------


## LeaoLouro

Completed advanced task II! Finally some success  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced task II_: 



I then went directly to the kitchen balcony, where I keep my brooms and jumped off. I flew around a bit, however the broom was too short, so I had to go back and switch. Being equiped with a better broom I flew in the direction of the rising sun, coming upon a tall building and a parking station. As the sun rose a man came out of his car and I started flying up... The clouds, light grey and relatively dispersed weren't directly above me, so, as I rose I could see a "longitudinal cut"of the clouds, a bit like the layers of a lasagna. The higher I went the lighter in colour the layers of clouds were. I think I saw brown clouds however... After that I flew around a bit and went up a mountain, but I woke up and nothing eventful happened.




DJ link

----------


## vbflame

Hey I successfully did the Advanced Task ii (also my first TOTM)  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _ Advanced Task ii_: 



I climb onto the broom and start flying upwards. At first I'm flying up at a rather horizontal angle. Shortly afterwards I'm flying straight up (literally vertically) into the sky. As I'm flying higher and higher I can't help but notice that the clouds aren't getting any closer and that I'm flying at a very slow speed. I decide to trick my mind into thinking that I'm already at an extremely high altitude. I look down and can see that I am indeed far above the land as the buildings look like small insects. I turn back around just in time to see that I am passing through the clouds. There are two huge hot air balloons there. One is red, the other is blue. I wake up.


 DJ entry

----------


## dreamphibian

> Hey I successfully did the Advanced Task ii (also my first TOTM) 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ Advanced Task ii_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I climb onto the broom and start flying upwards. At first I'm flying up at a rather horizontal angle. Shortly afterwards I'm flying straight up (literally vertically) into the sky. As I'm flying higher and higher I can't help but notice that the clouds aren't getting any closer and that I'm flying at a very slow speed. I decide to trick my mind into thinking that I'm already at an extremely high altitude. I look down and can see that I am indeed far above the land as the buildings look like small insects. I turn back around just in time to see that I am passing through the clouds. There are two huge hot air balloons there. One is red, the other is blue. I wake up.
> 
> ...



YAYY!! Congrats  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## RelicWraith

Wow, everyone's really going for it this month!


*Spoiler* for _Basic ii - Jump off the top of a waterfall_: 




Out I went, to find an impossible structure awaiting me: a massive, rickety tower held together by random junk. I fly myself instantly over clouds and to the top of the structure, if overshooting by a story or two. As per the TOTM, I start imagining a waterfall would await me below.

Things warped. A tall, thin mountain had now replaced the junk tower. Everything now appeared "rendered" in blocky graphics similar to Minecraft. I almost got annoyed, but actually seeing a waterfall below, and hearing Leading Lights from Sonic Adventure, mollified me. I dived towards it, and allowed the water to carry me away. The first few seconds were a bit slow before momentum caught up. I fell into a sheer drop, only to collide chin-first on a rocky overhang. I was then launched away from the stream and into a narrow pit, tumbling around in pitch darkness for a bit before getting sent back outside into the waterfall. The descent continued for a few hundred feet more, until I abruptly crashed back-first onto jagged rocks. Though painless, the shock of the impact nonetheless knocked me out of the dream.




Link to DJ entry.

----------


## dreamphibian

Advanced II Completed! This was a very detailed dream. I tried to cut down the relevant parts as much as possible for this spoiler here, but I recommend reading the whole thing at my Dream Journal >> HERE


*Spoiler* for _Relevant Parts_: 



I then remember the task of the month to ride a broom above the clouds.

I look over in the corner near the doors expecting to see a broom. I see one propped there. It has a stick made of gold with an ornamental pointy tip and little stirrups on it just like in the Harry Potter movies. The stick is not perfectly straight, but crooked like the good ones in HP, and the broom head is clean white. I think it is beautiful and that it is made just for me. It is quite short though, only about two and a half feet long.

I grab the broom and walk through the first set of door. As I approach the second set, I will the broom to become longer and it visibly does so as I glance at it. It is still not as long as a standard HP broom, but close. I hop on before I reach the second set of doors and begin hovering immediately. I pull a door open with my left hand, holding the broom with my right, and fly out slowly and smoothly.

...

I head in the direction of the other flyers and Ginny follows me. I go higher, rising above the roofs of the nearby buildings.

...

We attempt to go higher several times, under my direction, but it just doesn't work. It is as if the air becomes a treadmill when we try going up. Just as I'm about to give up, a random person, also on a broom, shows up and tells us that "the hospital" is above the clouds for those who need it. I feel so relieved.

We are now able to zoom upwards, possibly because we have a more solid destination. I become fearful at the vastness of the sky, but keep going anyway. It gets darker until it is like night when we reach the cloud layer, which appears as a medium grey against the blackness. When we get close enough to touch the clouds, we begin to disintegrate and are sucked up through them as streams of particles. My vision goes black and then I'm in the hospital.

...

I realize that I still haven't seen the top of the clouds, so I allow myself to phase through the floor. I drop down quickly, briefly seeing the flat, smooth underside of the hospital ship and the tops of the clouds which are fluffy somehow illuminated from within with a bright neon pink light. I do not know the source of this light. The sky is pitch black.

----------


## dreamphibian

> Completed advanced task II! Finally some success 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advanced task II_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I then went directly to the kitchen balcony, where I keep my brooms and jumped off. I flew around a bit, however the broom was too short, so I had to go back and switch. Being equiped with a better broom I flew in the direction of the rising sun, coming upon a tall building and a parking station. As the sun rose a man came out of his car and I started flying up... The clouds, light grey and relatively dispersed weren't directly above me, so, as I rose I could see a "longitudinal cut"of the clouds, a bit like the layers of a lasagna. The higher I went the lighter in colour the layers of clouds were. I think I saw brown clouds however... After that I flew around a bit and went up a mountain, but I woke up and nothing eventful happened.
> 
> ...



So I'm not the only one whose broom was too short at first.. lol.





> Wow, everyone's really going for it this month!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic ii - Jump off the top of a waterfall_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out I went, to find an impossible structure awaiting me: a massive, rickety tower held together by random junk. I fly myself instantly over clouds and to the top of the structure, if overshooting by a story or two. As per the TOTM, I start imagining a waterfall would await me below.
> ...



Omg! Intense crashing!  :Boggle:

----------


## spellbee2

Voting for November is now open for those that have wings!

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2230468

----------

